# Lyft Policy on Service Animals



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Lyft is bringing their service animal policy in line with Uber. Lyft drivers who knowingly refuse to transport a rider with a service animal after April 14 will be immediately deactivated. No exceptions!

Lyft <[email protected]> 

Apr 3 at 9:03 PM





















We know service animals can raise some questions for Lyft drivers, but they're essential for many people. We've been working hard on a few updates to improve the experience for everyone in our community, including a new service animal policy that clarifies how drivers should handle these requests:

_Starting April 14, 2017, you'll be required by the law and Lyft's policy to accommodate service animals, even if you have an allergy, religious or cultural objections, or a fear of them._
We know this will be an adjustment for some of you, but it's important to us to have an official policy that eliminates any gray area. At Lyft we believe access to transportation is a fundamental right - but as you'll learn from Christella, people with service animals are too often denied rides when they need to get somewhere. Lyft drivers like you are in a unique position to change that, and help us deliver on our mission to provide safe, reliable transportation to everyone.

We look forward to continuing the discussion throughout April, our first *Service Animal Month* at Lyft, and in the months and years to come. Thanks for taking this seriously, and being there when people need your rides the most.

Laura Copeland
Head of Community, Lyft

*WHAT YOU NEED TO KNOW *


*No exceptions.* For the safety of our community, drivers who knowingly refuse to transport a rider with a service animal after April 14 will be immediately deactivated.
*Get your questions answered for a chance at $1K.* Our Q&A features Christella Garcia, a Paralympian who uses Lyft with her guide dog. Use this link to watch the entire video by April 30, and you'll be automatically entered to win $1,000 in a raffle on May 1.
*Always be courteous,* just like you are with all riders. They're not required to prove their dog is a service animal, and you're often their first and best choice for a ride.
*Unsure it's a service animal?* We recommend you still accommodate them. Service animals are not required to wear tags, and we don't want you to get deactivated for guessing incorrectly.
*For any issues, contact Lyft Support after the ride.* First, make sure the rider gets where they need to go.


----------



## Orange president (Mar 25, 2017)

Lyft is a copy cat. They do exactly the same thing Uber does. They will deactivate their drivers for ratings but when the same driver rate their passenger 1 star they will email the driver asking why you rate them 1 star.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

My reply to a similar thread on the Miami forum:

I personally think Uber's requiring us all to agree to the policy was much stronger and much more effective than Lyft's feel-good video. With Uber's method, there is no claiming you didn't receive notice or didn't understand. You got it, you agreed to it, you're responsible to follow it.

IMHO, Lyft is trying to be too cutesy, artsy, and soft. They don't want to offend  anyone.

But the problem is that many of their drivers *won't get it* -- and they may get deactivated because Lyft did a poor job of introducing their policy.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Maven said:


> _Starting April 14, 2017, you'll be required by the law and Lyft's policy to accommodate service animals_


Haha. They make is sound like a new law is going into effect on April 14th and Lyft is just falling in line. That law has been in effect for 27 years now?

Regardless of how we feel about the ADA law, everyone should know it by now.

Remember, you must take that miniature horse in your Corolla or you will be deactivated.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Which "service animal" are you most looking forward to having in your car?






















"I'm afraid of being possessed" is *not* a valid reason


----------



## eldinvBOS (Apr 4, 2017)

I dont usually have a problem with a dog.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Remember to kick out and spout abuse at ALL animal owners BEFORE indicated date

Then report on yourself that you followed policy to the letter as instructed


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

I'd like to see a lot of drivers get canned so by deactivating them will cause a shortage of drivers. Then it will pt more so Lyft will be "forced" to lower rates so more drivers quit..which will cause a shortage of drivers which will increase pt, which will "force" Lyft to lower rates, which will...yadda, yadda, yadda, and Lyft dies a slow death.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

macchiato said:


> I'd like to see a lot of drivers get canned so by deactivating them will cause a shortage of drivers. Then it will pt more so Lyft will be "forced" to lower rates so more drivers quit..which will cause a shortage of drivers which will increase pt, which will "force" Lyft to lower rates, which will...yadda, yadda, yadda, and Lyft dies a slow death.


Youre not even OC though.... YOUR rates went up 2 cents


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

I feel for all OC drivers. You guys took a major cut this year. 

I started when regular Lyft in LA was $1.10/mi.


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

Maven said:


> Which "service animal" are you most looking forward to having in your car?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ponies can actually be service animals, as well as dogs, anything else is bs.


----------



## Ogbootsy (Sep 12, 2016)

Orange president said:


> Lyft is a copy cat. They do exactly the same thing Uber does. They will deactivate their drivers for ratings but when the same driver rate their passenger 1 star they will email the driver asking why you rate them 1 star.


I just ignore it....

If some one has a pitbull or even a sheep dog I'm denying service


----------



## Orange president (Mar 25, 2017)

http://www.animals24-7.org/2016/02/...ties-act-has-become-the-pit-bull-pushers-act/


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

*OMG, OMG PROBLEM SOLVED!*

If you see someone coming with an animal, just cancel the call immediately -- *problem solved. *How can anyone prove that you didn't cancel because you had to go to the bathroom?

Not saying it's right, but if animals are an issue for you, *problem solved.* And it's not like the person with a disability won't get a ride, it's just means they'll have to wait for a new car -- like me (I don't mind animals of any kind, but I will request a cleaning fee if appropriate)

Once again, you can't have a complaint lodged against you from a person you never picked up.

_*OMG, OMG PROBLEM SOLVED!*_
_*
Cheers,

Confidential Lyft Support

*_



Maven said:


> Lyft is bringing their service animal policy in line with Uber. Lyft drivers who knowingly refuse to transport a rider with a service animal after April 14 will be immediately deactivated. No exceptions!
> 
> Lyft <[email protected]>
> 
> ...


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

I received another e-mail from Lyft today, describing how we must accept all service animals...even if the animal causes us to suffer an allergic seizure and die. 

Seems a bit extreme. Why does Lyft give animals priority over a doctor's advice?


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

AllenChicago said:


> I received another e-mail from Lyft today, describing how we must accept all service animals...even if the animal causes us to suffer an allergic seizure and die.
> 
> Seems a bit extreme. Why does Lyft give animals priority over a doctor's advice?


Lyft does not give that priority. The government does. See the Americans with Disabilities Act (often referred to as the ADA).


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Tihstae said:


> Lyft does not give that priority. The government does. See the Americans with Disabilities Act (often referred to as the ADA).


Excuse me, but I'm new here. Wasn't that *FEDERAL LAW* passed a while back? Like maybe...1999?


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

I did one today......large lab.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Excuse me, but I'm new here. Wasn't that *FEDERAL LAW* passed a while back? Like maybe...1999?


1990 according to Google.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Tihstae said:


> 1990 according to Google.


Thanks, I knew it was when I was just a kid, but couldn't remember the year!


----------

